# Changing up our outdoor music



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly what genre that is, but here are some suggestions I think may work for your haunt:

"What Do I Have To Do" by Stabbing Westward...........




"This House Is Haunted" by Alice Cooper.............




"#1 Crush" by Garbage........................................




"Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of These)" by Marilyn Manson....




"Living Dead Girl" by Rob Zombie..............................


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

iTunes has it listed as rock, but I'm not opposed to other somewhat similar genres as long as it gives the feel I'm going for. I never even thought of Marilyn Manson until you suggested him but that's actually a great idea!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I thought of Marilyn Manson too as soon as it started up.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Rob Zombie Dragula https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI&list=RDu21aTl7lmHw&index=24

Squirrel Nut Zippers Hell. https://youtu.be/iLYB9pvww2M


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Check out some Siouxsie and the Banshees too. Something like Red Light? Old school punk stuff that is slightly "off." 








And that song is just a remix of A Perfect Circle's "Pet" song. Check out their album (thirteenth step) for the original and listen to the following track "Lullaby" that matches up with it - could be seriously creepy stuff if you wanted to play with it. And check out Maynard's other band... Tool. 

I'd look for industrial genre as well, as that is what this remix sounds like.

Some NineInchNails (really most of their stuff would be interesting to use for a Halloween display):











And also look at some Nick Cave/Bad Seeds - not quite the same, but still very creepy but fun stuff for Halloween:


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

This is one of my favorites on or Halloween playlist:

Blood Makes Noise - Suzanne Vega
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCbguNobCtk


----------

